# Bay Area Trading/Show and Tell



## cenc (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey there KKF,

It seems that the Bay Area meet up went no where and I haven't met any cool knife enthusiasts around here other than at Bernal Cutlery. I'm starting to build up quite the collection of stones and knives. I would much rather meet up with some people to trade, rather than sell the stones to someone online who might not appreciate it as much as I do.

So... would anyone enjoy meeting up for some stone/knife tests and potential trades. Also, there should be some time taken to relax, because I work in the industry and need some time off to hang with folks and chat it up about my favorite hobby. Maybe have some brews if people imbibe? I work in Oakland and could meet in most bay area cities.

There have got to be some bay area folks with some extra loot laying around.


----------



## TheCaptain (Oct 4, 2017)

That sad weeping sound is coming from Chicago.

We really need a midwest meetup.


----------



## cenc (Oct 4, 2017)

Chicago is too far away from my whetstones. I would have to carry a complete extra suitcase filled with them.


----------



## ramenlegend (Oct 5, 2017)

Talk to Mike Tran, he is the King of the bay. Also, it seems there are plenty of people in Chicago, We should just do a meet up there.


----------

